# I give up, divulge your Antrim secrets!



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been going to Antrim for about a year and a half now, and recently started seeing the enormous trout in the lake, but I can NOT for the life of me get them to care about ANYTHING I throw in the water. After being taunted a few weeks back by a trout that was well over 25" I turn to you, OGF, what the hell are these trout eating naturally in the lake? What am I going to have to do to get them to bite?

I've considered ordering trout pellets that they're fed in the hatcheries and making dough balls out of them, but that seems a little bit like cheating to me. I've tried just about every color of rooster tail, power baits, trout worms, crawlers, mini flukes, small rapalas... where am I going wrong? What are these buggers eating?

I know the lake is naturally spring fed from the west, and I believe the spring is near the south-west corner as I've seen the most trout in that area. That and all of the bucket sitters are always there. I've heard the northwest corner has a nice trout hole, but to no avail, I've never had luck catching them.


The only real luck I have at Antrim is catfish, and catfishing can get very boring without alcohol or friends!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Try some minnys. They wont pass them up.
Rig up with a slip sinker and a floating jig head. Put a split shot about 18in up the line. 
That minny floating n wiggling will get you a few in your bucket.
BTW if you have never ate them I don't think they taste to goof compared to crappie or saugeye.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Trout? Trout are wonderful, but you really need to prepare them properly. I plan on curing them, followed by a 24 hour cold smoke!

Also, I've never even heard of a floating jig head. I will try this!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yea I'm not a fan. I have had smoked trout from when I used to go to Erie Pa for them. I just like catch and releasing them. 
Hope you get a few for your smoker.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

I grew up in Michigan fishing out of St Joseph for Steelhead. I love trout!

That... and my wife was spoiled when I went to culinary school for a year, she's now extremely picky about preparation --- I can't even bring her out to dinner anymore.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont fish antrim but I fish mtgilead state lakes when they stock it with trout and we do really good with whole kernell corn on the bottom tight line just like fishing for cat fish trout seem to love the corn! Good luck


----------



## jpearson311 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've just about given up on Antrim all together. I went there 3 times in 1 week and caught 1 8" large mouth. That's it. I tracked a school of about 8 large mouth last time I was there for about 30 minutes and they weren't eating. And 2 of them were monsters. I also saw some huge trout. Hell, the state record saugeye was caught there last year. However, I'll probably give it one more shot, but I'm near convinced that the fish in that lake do not eat.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

jpearson311 said:


> I've just about given up on Antrim all together. I went there 3 times in 1 week and caught 1 8" large mouth. That's it. I tracked a school of about 8 large mouth last time I was there for about 30 minutes and they weren't eating. And 2 of them were monsters. I also saw some huge trout. Hell, the state record saugeye was caught there last year. However, I'll probably give it one more shot, but I'm near convinced that the fish in that lake do not eat.


We should go together, maybe we can pity each other!


----------



## jpearson311 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dana.Birrell said:


> We should go together, maybe we can pity each other!


Not a bad idea. Have you tried powerbait on a treble hook rigged carolina style? Supposedly the sinker holds the line down while the bait floats in the strike zone. 

I built a couple rigs a few weeks ago the day before I went out there. When I got there the next day, my first cast hit the trees 'cuz it was so windy. I was so frustrated from not catching anything the 10 hours I spent there previously, I packed right up, got in my car, and went home. I hate that lake.

Jesse


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha, no I haven't. I've got some jigs to try, but maybe we could figure out how to bring in some fish. We catch them, I'll prepare them!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I was headed around the N.end and spotted a monster Rainbow swimming along the edge. I tossed out a minnow suspended a short distance under a bobber and yes. It was very tasty!
After they dump them and they have become part of the lake..... Minnies are a good choice of course. It really depends on how you hold your mouth though.


----------



## jpearson311 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Haha, no I haven't. I've got some jigs to try, but maybe we could figure out how to bring in some fish. We catch them, I'll prepare them!


Next time I go, I think I'm going to try to chum a few areas with corn. They like it supposedly. Then I'm gonna throw out a carolina rigged powerbait and sit.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

jpearson311 said:


> Next time I go, I think I'm going to try to chum a few areas with corn. They like it supposedly. Then I'm gonna throw out a carolina rigged powerbait and sit.


PM me your available days/times, we can work something out.


Edit: Thinking about bringing my daughter out to cast some lines for Catfish this evening, anyone interested in coming along?


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Are you folks sure you're witnessing trout or bass? I've never seen a trout in Antrim but I've seen a lot of bass. The Olentangy River is actually preferred because there are not any stupid dogs constantly swimming in the water.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

bjpatrick said:


> Are you folks sure you're witnessing trout or bass? I've never seen a trout in Antrim but I've seen a lot of bass. The Olentangy River is actually preferred because there are not any stupid dogs constantly swimming in the water.


Unmistakable red stripe and block spots (not blotches) my friend. Antrim is stocked with trout and are able to thrive because of the lake being fed by a natural spring. Also, trout are not quite as bulky as bass, and tend to shine more in the water.


----------



## Rawhid (Mar 27, 2012)

Here! Here! They don't eat for me either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Unmistakable red stripe and block spots (not blotches) my friend. Antrim is stocked with trout and are able to thrive because of the lake being fed by a natural spring. Also, trout are not quite as bulky as bass, and tend to shine more in the water.


It may be "stocked" but the onslaught that occurs from the bank soon thereafter considerably depletes the population. Add to that the onslaught that occurs from beneath the surface and there are very few trout survivors. Its nothing more than a put and take fishery. You want help with Antrim, the best help I can offer is stop wasting your time there. Head to Alum or Hoover, Oshay or Delaware, the Scioto or the Olentangy. There are definitely better options in your area.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

CrappieTacos said:


> It may be "stocked" but the onslaught that occurs from the bank soon thereafter considerably depletes the population. Add to that the onslaught that occurs from beneath the surface and there are very few trout survivors. Its nothing more than a put and take fishery. You want help with Antrim, the best help I can offer is stop wasting your time there. Head to Alum or Hoover, Oshay or Delaware, the Scioto or the Olentangy. There are definitely better options in your area.


Blunt, but straight to the point.

I like this guy.


----------



## dirty sea (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes but dog owners will take their pups off trail and let them swim in the river too. Good times. Half the time I don't think that they notice me before it's too late. Really strikes a nerve when there is no apology though. 



bjpatrick said:


> Are you folks sure you're witnessing trout or bass? I've never seen a trout in Antrim but I've seen a lot of bass. The Olentangy River is actually preferred because there are not any stupid dogs constantly swimming in the water.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blozier (Sep 28, 2008)

Speaking of Antrim depending on the water level at my normal wading spot tomorrow i might be heading up for those not fishing the tourney tomorrow. Maybe we can meet up and catch something there for a change


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

blozier said:


> Speaking of Antrim depending on the water level at my normal wading spot tomorrow i might be heading up for those not fishing the tourney tomorrow. Maybe we can meet up and catch something there for a change


I really need to get a pair of waders.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Instead of "carolina rigging" for those trout, use that for the largemouth in that lake. Use a pumpkin seed or purple salamander and hit the north-east and south-east shorlines after noon.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Man that brngs back some memories. Have not fished Antrim in I bet 20 years. Buddy and I used to pull quite a few trout out of there.


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

antrim is hit or miss unless there's a stocking...I did get one decent trout this year on a minnow though...


----------



## dingtowny (Apr 30, 2012)

I remember fishing at Antrim maybe 30 years ago but have never caught a dog or a trout. Pretty much girls jogging if I remember right.  My favorite secret trout creek is behind Sockman lake in Fredricktown, there used to be some pay ponds up river and when it floods the rainbows and brownies escape into that branch of the Kokosing. Really pretty stretch of creek. The quarry next door is really good fishing too, ask any Amish kid.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

CrappieTacos said:


> It may be "stocked" but the onslaught that occurs from the bank soon thereafter considerably depletes the population. Add to that the onslaught that occurs from beneath the surface and there are very few trout survivors. Its nothing more than a put and take fishery. You want help with Antrim, the best help I can offer is stop wasting your time there. Head to Alum or Hoover, Oshay or Delaware, the Scioto or the Olentangy. There are definitely better options in your area.


Nice try CrappieTacos. I'm thinking you might like a little trout in your tacos also..


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Brought the kids to Antrim after hoover was too high from fish from the reservoir. We caught 3 10" rock bass on floating jig heads 1 ft off of the bottom with minnows!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

dingtowny said:


> I remember fishing at Antrim maybe 30 years ago but have never caught a dog or a trout. Pretty much girls jogging if I remember right.  My favorite secret trout creek is behind Sockman lake in Fredricktown, there used to be some pay ponds up river and when it floods the rainbows and brownies escape into that branch of the Kokosing. Really pretty stretch of creek. The quarry next door is really good fishing too, ask any Amish kid.


oh man, i jogged there probably 3x/wk when i lived up there....the view can be INCREDIBLE


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dana.Birrell said:


> I grew up in Michigan fishing out of St Joseph for Steelhead. I love trout!


Then you need to beat feet out of Antrim. 
Either slide up to the many tribs around Lake Erie for Steelies, or go to the Mad River or Clearfork for little trout, of head out your back yard and harass the local Dublin Scioto smallies.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Was at antrim again today and ended up with 8 largemouth in 2 hours! Probably my best day ever out there, about half of the fish came when the bait was falling. Natural colors and texas rigs or flukes on weighted swimbait hooks seem to work best. My buddy got one on a torpedo on the surface today too. PM me if you need anything more specific.


----------

